# Gaining weight on a cut with anavar. what?



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi there

I'm in my 3rd week of Var Only cycle in combination with a Keto diet at 2150 Kcal/day.

I weighed in at around 79 Kilo (175 LBS). but right now i'm 80.5 Kilo (178 LBS).

Becuase of keto my weight is always accurate i don't bloat or hold water (unless my anavar is not really anavar).

Anyone ever experienced gaining weight on any cycle whilst eating well under maintenance?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I have gained weight in my first two weeks of cutting, was losing 1lb a week previous to the cycle eating the same diet. Cycle is a little heavy though.

800mg t400 ew.

460mg tren e we

400mg mast e ew (First time using)

100mg anavar ed (First time using)

50mcg t3 ed (upped to 100mcg this morning) (First time using)

0.5mg adex eod

500iu hcg 2 * a week

0.5mg caber ew

I would of expected it to only be the orals contributing in the first week so its possible the anavar has shuttled some water into my muscles hence the 2lb gain. Tomorrow will be my second weigh in so will update then.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Your anavar most likely is not anavar. Oxadrolone is a highly faked compound and it is VERY expensive.  What lab are you using?

What I can assume that happened is that your "anavar" (or whatever compounds is in it) increased glycogen retention int hemuscled retention, and shifted some water in the them causing the 2lbs gain.

Keep at it and you will start losing weight soon.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Thats a heavy cycle. Let me know what happens to ur weight.

I'm on a keto diet so for me it would almost be impossbile to retain waterweight. but it has to be waterweight then. maybe var does force more water in my mucles. i dont know.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

I have EP Euro Pharmaceuticals. also can you hold more waterweight whilst restricting carbs. wasnt it that 1 unit of carbs would need 3 units of water?.

I do look fuller, and i get more definition. must be water retention then. i guess my var isnt really var then. But i dont have any sides as of yet. except i get agitated very easily for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

Sounds like d bol


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I prefer to use calipers than scales. At the end of the day you want to retain weight but drop body fat.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

MKattenberg said:


> I have EP Euro Pharmaceuticals. also can you hold more waterweight whilst restricting carbs. wasnt it that 1 unit of carbs would need 3 units of water?.
> 
> I do look fuller, and i get more definition. must be water retention then. i guess my var isnt really var then. But i dont have any sides as of yet. except i get agitated very easily for the past 2 weeks.


All steroids increase glycogen deposits in the muscle. If it is intramuscular it is good. I do not know about EP but commonly they have some anavar in there albeit at low ammounts (for labmax etc) and add drols etc. Keep pushing forward with the diet etc.

If you start feeling sides etc drop the dose or drop completely the pills. The anger is completely psychological imo. I get 0 anger/edgines with any type of gear. However you have to learn how to control lit. Drugs are good.. but relationships should not sever due to them.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

I hope not dbol. but does not really matter then i'm already in week 3 now so i will just finish it, i'm at 60 mg/day. i eat whatever i want in the weekends. but still Keto so it's hard to overeat. And then restrict calories from Mon till Fri.

And yeah i use caliper but i rather use the mirror.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

MKattenberg said:


> I hope not dbol. but does not really matter then i'm already in week 3 now so i will just finish it, i'm at 60 mg/day. i eat whatever i want in the weekends. but still Keto so it's hard to overeat. And then restrict calories from Mon till Fri.
> 
> And yeah i use caliper but i rather use the mirror.


That's not entirely right. It takes about 2-3 days to fully get in to a state of keto, so you spend about 2 days fully in keto before you eat carbs and take yourself back out. I'd be doing 1 big cheat MEAL not a whole weekend.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> That's not entirely right. It takes about 2-3 days to fully get in to a state of keto, so you spend about 2 days fully in keto before you eat carbs and take yourself back out. I'd be doing 1 big cheat MEAL not a whole weekend.


I'm on keto now since january 1st. to get keto adapted it can take a few months. And i dont eat carbs or do refeeds. that would be counter-productive if the goal is to get "keto adapted".

However, i will switch back to a normal diet after this cut. becuase i cannot bulk on keto. eating 350 grams of fat per day is simply almost not possible for me.

And the i eat whatever i want i mean keto allowed. so not carbs. "i would up my protein a little bit" but not to much becuase to much protein will also kick you out of ketosis. So right now i eat around 120/140 grams protein per day and around 200 grams of fat per day. In weekends that would be more like 180 protein, and whatever fats i take. i dont count calories now in the weekend. but i would think i eat around, 2500 calories per day on weekends.


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

I ran a Var only cycle a few years ago my weight stayed pretty much the same but lost about 5%bf and strength was up


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> I prefer to use calipers than scales. At the end of the day you want to retain weight but drop body fat.


Just grabbed my calipers off the back of this comment and since I last took measurements I have lost 7mm off my abdomen and suprailiac, hell yeah!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm in my 3rd week of Var Only cycle in combination with a Keto diet at 2150 Kcal/day.
> 
> ...


Look in the mirror and bin the weighing scales


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Just grabbed my calipers off the back of this comment and since I last took measurements I have lost 7mm off my abdomen and suprailiac, hell yeah!


Much prefer seeing body fat drop than weight!

I checked mine Thursday. Currently 13 stone 1 and 11% body fat so all is good


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> Much prefer seeing body fat drop than weight!
> 
> I checked mine Thursday. Currently 13 stone 1 and 11% body fat so all is good


Nice!

I currently weigh 13 stone 1 as well haha, 5'7" and body fat... who knows. I have issues with loose skin from being a 254lb fatty in the past so if I use the seven point method I end up with around 15% body fat which is too low in my current condition.

So I just tend to use it to gauge if I am making progress, if the measurements are getting smaller then its all good!


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

okay week 4 almost now, i'm like still 1 kilo heavier than when i started 4 weeks ago with a total deficit of around 15000/20000 kcal right now i should be atleast 4, 5 LBS lighter but i'm 2 LBS heavier. Now if this is waterweight. then my Var is not Var.

Ii'm currently on 60 MG.day and have like, 2 weeks worth, before i open my 3rd bottle with 100.

Now if this is dbol what would daily intake be, i read somewhere 40/50 MG.

Also i have Nolva for PCT, would that be good? i've taken it the last time i took var. Never did chlomid.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

So he gained weight whilst using an ANABOLIC steroid and you're all wondering why the hell that is...

If Anavar results in no muscle gains then nobody would fecking use it. Of course it builds muscle mass and it's actually good at doing so.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Well yeah, i know but in caloric deficit? i'm around 800 under daily maintenance. but i would have lost lets say, 4 LBS of weight, but i gained 2 since start so that would be a 6 LBS difference and i'm pretty sure i did not pack on 3, 4 lbs of muscle and lost 2 LBS of fat. although fat weight is dropping really fast now, i can since this morning use a tighter hole in my belt (if you know what i mean).

If it continues like this i will look like Rob Riches when i'm done  , he's same hight and weight as me but he is probably 6% bf, i'm more 10/12 %. 

BTW NoGutsNoGlory. i know u can gain some weight (lbm) on var only. I just don't expect to gain muscle mass and lose fat that rapidly on Anavar.

Unless what i'm taking = real anavar and my previous cycle 1.5 yeras ago was fake.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

MKattenberg said:


> Well yeah, i know but in caloric deficit? i'm around 800 under daily maintenance. but i would have lost lets say, 4 LBS of weight, but i gained 2 since start so that would be a 6 LBS difference and i'm pretty sure i did not pack on 3, 4 lbs of muscle and lost 2 LBS of fat. although fat weight is dropping really fast now, i can since this morning use a tighter hole in my belt (if you know what i mean).
> 
> If it continues like this i will look like Rob Riches when i'm done  , he's same hight and weight as me but he is probably 6% bf, i'm more 10/12 %.
> 
> ...


What dose are you taking? 75mg+ whether pharma or UG is still incredibly potent.

I personally rate Anavar very highly, i'd even say on par with trenbolone, gains are not as good, but the hardness and vascularity that comes with Var is insane. It's just the cost that prevents me from using unfortunately, otherwise I would use it every cycle... possibly never even come off :lol: .


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

currently still 60 Mg.day. i have 3 more weeks to go. i'm more than 4 weeks in now. I'm still weighing in at 80.4 Kilo. (like 178 lbs). which is still3 LBS more than i weighed when i started. but my lower abs are now showing more.

I had to buy new jeans becuase around my weist it got to lose (not that i was fat when i began) see the fb calc said i was 10.7%.

I have taken a before picture which i'll post in 3 weeks with the after picture.

I'm also going to move into CKD..... I have done keto now since january 1st this year. and i have to admit it's really easy and simple. But i just miss being able to eat something "CRAP" sometimes. and since i'm giong to bulk on (CKD) so i can make lean gains. whilst still eating my carbs on a 36 hours window. might give it a try.

I was actually going to bulk right now in the last 3 weeks of my cycle. but i decided to just ride this cut out untill the very end. and start CKD when i do my PCT>

Forgot to mention i'm right now mixing. IF + SKD. so i eat my meals from 7 PM till 12 PM. and i basically eat all the fat i can eat untill i'm full. (and protein ofcourse) but in moderation.


----------



## sonof2eus (Mar 20, 2015)

If you look leaner, why do you care that weight isn't dropping? That's a positive.. Don't chase the scales. You want to be as HEAVY as possible, whilst having the least BF% possible, surely? Glycogen / IM water retention will lead to an increase in weight, with pretty much any gear - i'd be worried if my weight loss remained EXACTLY the same once I'd started a cycle vs being off, I'd be questioning my gear massively!

If you're seeing the results in the mirror, keep doing what you're doing and forget the scale. :thumb:


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

well yeah i see i'm leaning out and scale has been the same now for 2 weeks. so all i can think off is i'm gaining muscle and losing fat. but we'll see. 20 more days till the end. Starting CDK this weekend on IF.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

1,500 kcal

50mg anavar for 5 weeks, gained like 8 lbs while in that huge deficit. was 100% definitely anavar, too.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Christ on bike.

Increased glycogen in muscles= more weigh. Why do people make it so difficult


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

dont know what you are talking about. of course we know that you retain water. but if you read my post. I'm on keto + anavar, Anavar does not make you hold on to water. + keto does not make you hold on to water since there are no carbs in the diet.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay so no turning back, just got back from the gym. And had my first fruit juice since january.

No going back now, CKD started today for me. Got to eat 730 gram of carbs in the next 24 hours. 150 grams of protein and 80 grams of fat. Anyone got any tips... I went grocery shopping and thought okay i get pizza, hamburgers and all that but that would put me over my fat limit. So i basically came up with just a big bowl of Macaroni. Got some bread and low fat donuts.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

OKay so a little update. After my first refeed this weekend.

Whilst on keto i did not experience any side effects like, being able to lift more weight etc. Nothing.... only thing was i did not lose any weight whilst i did get leaner. but anyways

Refeed last weekend. which lasted more than 1.5 days becuase i forgot it's easter and the gym is closed here on easter.

Now with carbs in my system My pumps are very painful, my lifts increased by 50%. I cannot do CKD on Anavar because depletion workouts are just not possible, going light weight for 10 or 20 reps just is not possible.

So not sure if i will just go back to a normal diet becuase i like the full look. Or if i will continue a ckd, and just dont do depletion workouts whilst still on anavar.


----------

